# Win7 stürzt andauernd mit BlueScreen ab!



## Keil (10. Juli 2013)

*Win7 stürzt andauernd mit BlueScreen ab!*

Vor ein paar Tagen hats angefangen, der Rechner hat sich komplett aufgehangen so das ich nicht mal den Task Manager aufrufen konnte. Wenn ich dann nicht selber den Rechner ausschalte sondern einfach warte, bekomme ich den BlueScreen und das inzwischen regelmäßig ca alle 30min bis 1 Std:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zuerst hab ichs mit der Systemwiederherstellung ausprobiert, selbe Problem. Hab dann Win7 komplett neu aufgesetzt, Treiber alle neu inkl. SP1 mit WinFuture UpdatePack und Graka natürlich, hilft nix. Dann mal SSD Check durchlaufen lassen, auch nix und im BIOS mal n RAM test gemacht auch nix.

Mein System:
Win7 Pro
Crucial M4 2,5" SSD 128 GB
Intel i5 2500k @ Standard Clock
Mainboard MSI P67A-GD53 (B3)           P67   RG SA
Corsair DIMM 8 GB DDR-1333 kit
                     Gain1GB D5 X GTX560Ti Phantom          R

Das System lief jetzt fast 2 Jahre einwandfrei, das Innenleben ist gut verkabelt und so gut wie Staubfrei (habe Staubfilter vor den Gehäuselüftern).

Woran könnte es liegen?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2013)

Schwer zu sagen, aber wenn es vorher einwandfrei lief, dann liegt es nahe, dass irgendwelche Treiber sich nicht mögen - mach mal windowsupdates per Windows, nicht über UpdatePacks, und dann schau mal, ob Du wirklich die neusten Treiber für ALLE hast, also: Mainboard Chipsatz, LAN, USB, Sound und für die Grafikkarte bei Nvidia nachsehen.

Auch nach nem BIOs-Update würd ich mal schauen, achte aber darauf, dass du bei MSI GENAU das passende Board raussuchst.


----------



## Keil (10. Juli 2013)

Mh, ich hab jetzt die restlichen Updates über Windows gezogen wie du gesagt hast und bisher läufts 1A!  Was mir aufgefallen war, das der Rechner fast immer bei Youtube abgeschmiert ist wenn ich mir n paar Videos angeschaut habe nach ~5Min, aber bisher... nix!  Hoffentlich bleibt das so. 

Danke* Herbboy! 

*_//Edit Ne doch nicht... ich probier mal die anderen Schritte_


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2013)

Keil schrieb:


> Mh, ich hab jetzt die restlichen Updates über Windows gezogen wie du gesagt hast und bisher läufts 1A!  Was mir aufgefallen war, das der Rechner fast immer bei Youtube abgeschmiert ist wenn ich mir n paar Videos angeschaut habe nach ~5Min, aber bisher... nix!  Hoffentlich bleibt das so.
> 
> Danke* Herbboy!
> 
> *_//Edit Ne doch nicht... ich probier mal die anderen Schritte_





vlt musst Du nur Flash (Adobe) oder Java updaten?


----------



## Keil (11. Juli 2013)

Das hab ich schon ausprobiert, Mainboard komplett geupdatet hat auch nichts gebracht. Die SSD hab ich nochmal mit H2testw und den AS SSD Benchmark getestet und außer das die SSD fast 2 Jahre im IDE Modus lief  gabs keine Fehler. Ich glaub ich setzt das System nochmal neu auf und achte genau darauf was die Ursache sein könnte.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2013)

Vlt. ist auch doch einfach einer der RAM-Riegel nicht okay? Brauchen die vlt mehr als 1,5V Spannung?


----------



## Keil (11. Juli 2013)

Ich glaub die Spannung des RAM Riegels wars, ich hab die Spannung auf 1,52 erhöht (vorher 1,48 ) Aber ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht, da ich auch zeitgleich die Firmware meiner SSD aktualisiert habe, auf jeden Fall hatte ich seit dem keine Abstürze mehr!  

Thx Herbboy.


----------



## Batze (15. Juli 2013)

Bluescreen bei W7 ist zu 99,9% ein Hardware Fehler.
Und da du schon Neu aufgesetzt hast wird es auch so sein.

Eventuell wird irgend etwas zu warm, was ich mir bei deinem sauberen System aber nicht vorstellen kann. 
Das Netzteil könnte auch seine Leistung nicht mehr abgeben.
Die Möglichkeiten sind da vielfältig.

SSD mal gründlich mit chkdsk durch schecken. Die nötigen Parameter findest du hier. 

Sollte gar nichts helfen bleibt nur der Gang zum Händler um die Hardware mal gründlich zu überprüfen.


----------



## Lunica (15. Juli 2013)

Seit Windows NT gibt es im Prinzip keine   Blue Screens mehr außer es handelt sich um einen Hardware/Treiber-Fehler bzw. Misskonfiguration.


----------



## Keil (17. Juli 2013)

Achso das wusst ich gar nicht. Nach der Erhöhung der RAM Spannung bzw der Firmware Update der SSD hatte ich keine BlueScreens mehr! Aber dafür bekomme ich jetzt sporadisch immer eine komplett Aufhängung des Systems wo nur noch n Reset hilft, ich hab ja die SSD im Verdacht, aber die Programme die ich zum testen benutzt habe (AS SSD Benchmark und H2test) haben keine Fehler ergeben. 

chkdsk hab ich jetzt einmal durchlaufen lassen und da hab ich auch nichts entdeckt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei chkdsk c: /f /r kam nur die Meldung am Ende das System sei "clean".


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juli 2013)

Nimm zum Test mal ein Tool wie HD Tune oder so und dann nicht nur "quick Scan"


----------



## Keil (17. Juli 2013)

Hab HD Tune direkt ausprobiert und nix, an der SSD scheints also nicht zu liegen. Den RAM hab ich jetzt auch mal mit memtest86 durchlaufen lassen, auch nix....  Temperaturen sind auch Ok, meine 2 HDDs sind bei 35-40" und die CPU bei ~40° unter Windows (bei BF3 gehts auf ca 60° hoch).

Oh man, ich mach den Rechner dann nochmal auf und schau ob auch wirklich alles sitzt.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juli 2013)

Also, es kann halt auch immer mal kuriose Unverträglichkeiten zwischen Treibern und auch so was wie Virenscanner usw. geben - zB wenn du auch Treiber aktiv hast für Maus/Tastatur, dann teste mal ohne, oder auch mal nen anderen Virenscanner testen, es gibt ja genug gute Freeware-Scanner.


----------



## Batze (24. Juli 2013)

Also ich tippe jetzt mal auf das Netzteil.

Hast du die möglichkeit von einem Freund mal was zu borgen. Also Netzteil mal tauschen.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juli 2013)

Der ursprüngliche Bluescreen geht auf das Konto der Crucial M4, die hatte nämlich einen richtig fiesen Fehler:

Crucial-SSD m4: Firmware-Update gegen Bluescreens | c't



Ich hab selbst die Crucial M4 verbaut und kannte desshalb den Fehler. Wenn eine bestimmte Grenze an Betriebsstunden erreicht wurde, arbeitet die SSD nicht mehr und der Rechner stürzt ab. Neustarten, dann läuft der Rechner wieder exakt eine Stunde ... Absturz.


----------



## Lunica (25. Juli 2013)

Ziemlich peinlicher Vorfall von Crucial. Dachte so Fehler gibt es nur bei OCZ. 

Ich verbaue nur die billigsten Samsung SSDs und da gab es noch keine Probleme.


----------



## Keil (16. August 2013)

Nur zur Aufklärung, ich hab nun herausgefunden was die hänger verursacht hat und zwar der aktuellste Nvidia ~320 Treiber mit dem "nvlddmkm" bug! Geholfen hat ne ältere Version ~306 zu installieren, 3 Tage ohne hänger.


----------



## Lunica (19. August 2013)

Keil schrieb:


> Nur zur Aufklärung, ich hab nun herausgefunden was die hänger verursacht hat und zwar der aktuellste Nvidia ~320 Treiber mit dem "nvlddmkm" bug! Geholfen hat ne ältere Version ~306 zu installieren, 3 Tage ohne hänger.


 
Von dem angeblichen BUG habe ich schon einiges gelesen. Aber der kommt so selten vor das selbst Nvidia nicht herausgefunden hat woran es liegt. 
Ich tippe da eher auf eine andere Fehlerquelle.

Zu wenig Spannung.
Zu hohe Clock.
Treiber nicht sauber installiert (Ein Virenscanner/Guard sollte während einer Systemoperationen nicht aktiv sein).
GPU BIOS fehlerhaft.
Hardware Revision (Referenz vs. Custom).
usw. usf.


Übertaktete GPUs benötigen mit der Zeit immer mehr Spannung und Netzteile werden mit der Zeit immer schwächer.
Nach 2 Jahren sollte das noch kein Problem darstellen... aber bei der geplanten Obsoleszenz im IT Bereich weiß man nie so recht wann ein bestimmtes  Ereignis eintrifft.


----------



## Andi-1990 (14. Oktober 2013)

Hy,

auch wenn dieser Thread schon älter ist, möchte ich gerne auch etwas dazu schreiben. Denke auch das es an der Crucial M4 gelegen hat, hab die selbe auch mit 128GB und hatte diesen fehler auch andauernd, wusste nicht woran es gelegen hat, hab einige Testprogramme für RAM, CPU usw. laufen lassen ohne irgend einen fehler. Bis ich darauf kamm das es bei der M4 einen Bug gibt der bei einer betriebszeit über 5200 Stunden auftritt (meine hatte 5300 irgendwas.) Ist schon merkwürdig was es alles für fehler bei Hardware geben kann, wie wenn es so programmiert wurde ; - )


Grüße,
Andreas


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (25. Oktober 2013)

Eine einfache Suche nach dem Stopcode hätte schon gereicht. ^^ 
Stop-Fehler


----------

